# Frozen Embryos



## Bubi Wumpkins (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello, I am looking for a little bit of advice. We had a fresh IVF cycle back in August and then a FET in November, both were BFN. We have 2 FE's left. Do we have to use these embryos before we have another fresh cycle? We are entitled to 3 IVF attempts on the NHS. The reason I ask is a little bit selfish to be honest. If we fell pregnant from one of our last remaining embryos it would be the best thing ever but if we wanted to try for a sibling we would need to pay for a full round of IVF which we probably never could afford. If we had a fresh cycle we would hopefully have some fozen embryos from that and if we wanted to try for a sibling we would be able to raise the money to use those.
I hope that makes sense   

Thanks for yor help!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi,
I'm not sure about this to be honest- I think you would have to contact your NHS trust and find out their exact regulations, I think some count FET as a full cycle and some don't- I think the NICE guidelines are 3 fresh cycles but unfortunately this seems to be hte exception not the rule,

Good luck

Livity


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

i was confussed about this too until i asked one of the nurses, she explained that when u have a fresh cycle and get frozen embryos then u have to use all frozen ones b4 startin a new fresh cycle, but if you get pregnant u have no more fresh cycles left on the nhs but all ur frosties that are left are yours to use free as they are ur embryos...hope this makes sence and ood luck with it all..
love & hugs
jo
xxx


----------



## scooby-doo_123 (Jun 19, 2010)

hi there

I had 2 frosties from my 1st cycle, they started me on a fresh cycle (all NHS) and my next one will be FET. It seems that hospitals differ.
Good luck with your tx


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

aww thats good that they leting u do a fresh cycle then hun....wat will they do with your old frosties hun? good luck with it 
xxx


----------



## scooby-doo_123 (Jun 19, 2010)

hi sorry think I mistyped (head in the shed!!!!!) I had 2 fresh and got 2 frozen from 1st cycle and 1 frozen from 2nd cycle, so my next one (when af shows   ) is FET.  They let me do 2 fresh even though I had frosties- which was great!!
Hope things good with you


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

aww thats great hun wishing u all the luck with it...im ok just recovering from op now im hoping my af will be delayed so i can start FET this month xxx


----------

